
How to Set Password Policies in Linux – OSTechNix - rbanffy
https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-set-password-policies-in-linux/
======
howard941
The OP contains one good recommendation regarding password (make that
passphrase) length. The rest is rotten advice that should be rubbished. For
superior guidance see for ex
[https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63b.html](https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63b.html)

